# Is this a good co2 setup?



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

I need help with buying a co2 system for a 55g tank.

Is this a good co2 setup?
Is the price ok or can I buy this parts cheaper?
I would like to order almost everything from the same site.

Milwaukee Reactor: $82
http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-MA957...ryZ66794QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

10 lb. Aluminum CO2 Cylinder $99
http://www.aquacave.com/10-lb-aluminum-co2-cylinder-1152.html

High Quality CO2 Needle Valve $22
http://www.aquacave.com/high-quality-co2-needle-valve-780.html

CO2 Check Valve by Azoo $7
http://www.aquacave.com/co2-check-valve-by-azoo-1161.html

CO2 Glass Reactor 100 $16
http://www.aquacave.com/co2-reactor-100-brby-aquamedic-1142.html

Tubing
http://www.aquacave.com/co2-tubing-14-odbr-per-foot-235.html

Total $236

Please Help


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Same 10lb tank 20$ cheaper http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Before you buy an aluminum Co2 tank, make sure the places in your area refill tanks. A lot of places only swap full tanks for empty ones and they don't use fancy aluminum tanks. A 10lb tank is also very large so make sure you have room. I have a 5lb tank on my 55 and it lasts a long time and it also fits inside the stand. 

The Milwaukee regulator (not reactor) has a built in needle valve. I don't think you need to bother to buy another one. 

Good luck. Shop around. Check out some of the sponsors here on APC too!


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

thank you guys.
that was really helpful


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

greenfish said:


> Before you buy an aluminum Co2 tank, make sure the places in your area refill tanks. A lot of places only swap full tanks for empty ones and they don't use fancy aluminum tanks. A 10lb tank is also very large so make sure you have room. I have a 5lb tank on my 55 and it lasts a long time and it also fits inside the stand.
> 
> The Milwaukee regulator (not reactor) has a built in needle valve. I don't think you need to bother to buy another one.
> 
> Good luck. Shop around. Check out some of the sponsors here on APC too!


approxametly how long did it last??


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

i have a 5lb on my 55G and i've had to fill it 1 time since i got it. It's been almost a year.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.tsunamiaquatic.com/catalog/item/2029343/2982460.htm

whole regulator set up for 80


----------



## jennfier (Jun 6, 2008)

shipping is expensive from tsunami ($24 ups ground just for the regulator) and quite a few "slow shipping" comments in his ebay feedback.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

fcastro, Jenn,

Check out aquabuys.com, I got my milwaukee there 81.95 and free shipping. It comes with it's own needle valve so don't worry about buying another one. I have had it on my 55gallon for about two months and no problems. You will just need to set it at around 17 to 20 lbs of pressure to make sure thew needle valve will work without slowing down. I bought a 10lb cylinder on ebay for like $70including shipping, it was used but in better shape than the ones at the welding places in my area. It is huge but I don't think I will have to exchange it for like a year.

My suggestion would be to look into a CO2 reactor instead of a diffuser. A diffuser will need to have the co2 going full speed IMO to keep a 55 gallon at 30ppm CO2. Also at aquabuys you will need to get a CO2 dropchecker. Read up on the above at the Aquarium Equipment section. You will need to buy or make some 4dKH indicator solution to make sure that you are maintaining the right CO2 level. I have some I may be able to send to you for shipping cost.


----------

